# ANZ spruiking "The Intelligent Investor"



## Julia (8 November 2006)

Today I received a letter from ANZ (with whom I have all my accounts)
urging me yet again to take out a margin loan.  They say, inter alia:

"Why wait to start growing your wealth?  Take out an ANZ Margin Loan before 30 November 2006, and receive a 6 month subscription to The Intelligent Investor.

This highly regarded Australian sharemarket publication provides over 2 stock recommendations each fortnight and investment advice that may assist you in building a profitable portfolio."

Am I being a bit picky in thinking this is just a bit "off" for ANZ to be more or less advertising The Intelligent Investor?


Julia


----------



## nizar (8 November 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Today I received a letter from ANZ (with whom I have all my accounts)
> urging me yet again to take out a margin loan.  They say, inter alia:
> 
> "Why wait to start growing your wealth?  Take out an ANZ Margin Loan before 30 November 2006, and receive a 6 month subscription to The Intelligent Investor.
> ...




Didnt Warren Buffet like copyright this or something??!!


----------

